# Sotmc



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

State of the Military Collection. 

Military watches have been one of my sub-collections right from the start of my collecting habit. It's been a slow process, maybe 2 watches a year. I've sold a few that didn't quite meet the mark and have always insisted that they be 'Issued' pieces. I just love the legibility of their dials and the history behind them. They're not particularly expensive but it's really the thrill of the chase I suppose.

Enjoy:




























Top row: L-R

Smiths W10 1969, CWC W10 1974, CWC G10 'non-circle- logo 1980, Precista G10 1982, CWC G10 'circle' logo 1982

2nd Row: L-R

Marathon Navigator 1990, Adanac Navigator 1990, Benrus Type II 1977, Marathon Composite Navigator 2004

3rd Row: L-R

CWC Diver 1995, CWC SBS Diver 2001, Pulsar Chrono 2005, Seiko Gen 2 Chrono 1995

4th Row: L-R

Pulsar G10 2002, Hamilton Mil-W-46374D 1988 , Hamilton Mil-W-46374B 1983, Boccia Bund 2006


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

There's only one word that can explain your collection. OUTSTANDING.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a very nice collection you have there all the best woody77.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Very impressive,i'm currently angsting over whether to chase a CWC quartz sbs diver on e bay and like the look of it in your pics.Its non- issued though which dos'nt matter to me now(but may do later)


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Should have asked earlier,any particular place best for finding these?


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice collection there, there are quite a few there that I would love to have.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a great military collection Andy, well done


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if you ever plan to flip anything in the second row then give me shout.

got any doubles?


----------

